# My Cleveland, Ohio Pics



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

On a Monday afternoon I had to go to Cleveland to pick up my cap and gown for graduation. These are the pictures I took while there. Enjoy!





















































































































































































































































Der bischöflich Dom^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Soilders and Sailors Monument on Public Square.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Probate Court ^^^^










Probate Court and Browns Stadium ^^^^

















































































































































Cleveland Auditorium ^^^^




































































































Cleveland School Board Building and Lincoln statue^^^^








































































































































Cleveland City Hall in the background^^^^




























Rear of Cleveland City Schoolboard Building^^^^













































































































Cleveland City Hall^^^^














































Brown's Stadium^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jacobs Field^^^^


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

nice photos !


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice thread, I never thought Claveland had such a nice downtown.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

It does look like an interesting place. I guess its the 'Manchester' of the USA...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Cleveland breaks my heart. It is so handsome architecturally but sadly where are all the people? Why is it such a ghost town? It deserves better. Why do the people that live there in there split levels, ranches and whatever home they have stay away from the downtown? Even the bridge and tunnel crowd of NYC and Philadelphia and the suburbanites of Chicago venture into the city at least on a regular basis. What is up with Cleveland?

Cleveland makes Pittsburgh look like a vibrant metropolis. Well maybe it really is one nowadays. I am starting to think that Chicago is the only Midwestern city with with streetlife. Please somebody, somewhere prove me wrong.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

I can't believe these pictures were taken on a Monday afternoon... I have the same doubt of philadweller: where are the people? 

Cleveland has a really nice architecture but it looks like a ghost city... It's sad 'cause the city is beautiful and it could be even more interesting if it has a more vibrant streetlife... 

Anyways... Thanks for sharing, the pictures are really good!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> I can't believe these pictures were taken on a Monday afternoon... I have the same doubt of philadweller: where are the people?
> 
> Cleveland has a really nice architecture but it looks like a ghost city... It's sad 'cause the city is beautiful and it could be even more interesting if it has a more vibrant streetlife...
> 
> Anyways... Thanks for sharing, the pictures are really good!


So are you suggesting that I'm lying? The people you are referring to are in same place they are EVERY afternoon before the rush; their offices. The only time it's busy is in the morning, around lunch, and around rush hour. 9th Street is alittle more lively. We arrived between lunch and rush hour, around 2:45-3:00 p.m. Trust me, I know. I lived in Downtown most of the three years I lived there as well as worked downtown in Senator Brown's office for my internship. You should see this place on a Sunday! LOL Besides the Flats, which I didn't get to, Downtown Cleveland is pretty slow.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Cleveland breaks my heart. It is so handsome architecturally but sadly where are all the people? Why is it such a ghost town? It deserves better. Why do the people that live there in there split levels, ranches and whatever home they have stay away from the downtown? Even the bridge and tunnel crowd of NYC and Philadelphia and the suburbanites of Chicago venture into the city at least on a regular basis. What is up with Cleveland?
> 
> Cleveland makes Pittsburgh look like a vibrant metropolis. Well maybe it really is one nowadays. I am starting to think that Chicago is the only Midwestern city with with streetlife. Please somebody, somewhere prove me wrong.


In Northeast Ohio, most suburbanites just work there and then go home at 5:00 p.m. I mean sure, you can hit Tower City for some light shopping, or the Warehouse District and 4th Street for a drink or dinner. And yes there are musuems and theatres, but beyond that, there isn't awhole lot there.

Cleveland has less than 500,000 (433,748 to be exact) people as of 2008. It's nothing like Chicago, but if it were, I might have stayed after graduation! LOL


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cleveland State University

My alma mater










Maxine Goodman Levin College of Urban Affairs (I spent most of my class time here) ^^^^



















New Student Union ^^^^










Fenn Tower Student Dorm^^^^













































































































New Student Union ^^^^




























And yes, I know it looks dead, but you can thank the innerlink "interior walk way", which allows you to go from the urban building to the science building without ever stepping foot outside. It's a GOD SEND in the winter!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

May 16th, Graduation and dinner in Little Italy.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful, nice architeture... but it looks pretty much the same as many other American cities.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for all those lovely photos of a very handsome city. A pity it seems so dead although I believe it has a vibrant theatre district.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Thanks for all those lovely photos of a very handsome city. A pity it seems so dead although I believe it has a vibrant theatre district.


Yeah, Playhouse Square is nice! I saw the Nutcracker at the Allen Theatre once, back in 2005 or 2006!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the city of Clevelant its also very nice; thanks for those photos


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Chadoh25 said:


> So are you suggesting that I'm lying? The people you are referring to are in same place they are EVERY afternoon before the rush; their offices. The only time it's busy is in the morning, around lunch, and around rush hour. 9th Street is alittle more lively. We arrived between lunch and rush hour, around 2:45-3:00 p.m. Trust me, I know. I lived in Downtown most of the three years I lived there as well as worked downtown in Senator Brown's office for my internship. You should see this place on a Sunday! LOL Besides the Flats, which I didn't get to, Downtown Cleveland is pretty slow.


I'm not suggesting anything... I'm just telling that I can't believe the pictures were taken on a Monday afternoon, 'cause the city looks really empty (and it's not a small city, it has around 500.000 people).

I'm from a city which has a population around 300.000 people and its downtown looks much more vibrant than Cleveland's. I know it's a different situation, in Brazil we don't have this "concept" of suburbs and stuff, but still I think it's weird when I see a city like Cleveland with a few people walking on the streets (even if most of those who were walking during the rush hour are inside an office).


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> I'm not suggesting anything... I'm just telling that I can't believe the pictures were taken on a Monday afternoon, 'cause the city looks really empty (and it's not a small city, it has around 500.000 people).
> 
> I'm from a city which has a population around 300.000 people and its downtown looks much more vibrant than Cleveland's. I know it's a different situation, in Brazil we don't have this "concept" of suburbs and stuff, but still I think it's weird when I see a city like Cleveland with a few people walking on the streets (even if most of those who were walking during the rush hour are inside an office).


Yes, I know, it's very sad. Downtown Cleveland is a shell of it's former self. Alot of the building in my photos are either empty or only half occupied. Downtown has a fairly large residential population, but alot of that is centered around the Warehouse District (Not shown), not Euclid Avenue. And as I stated before, most people just work there and then hightail it to Bay Village, Parma, and Shaker Heights after 5:00. But I will say this, I ADORE the Rapid. When I lived in Lakewood, it was so nice to park my car at the 117th Street Station and take the train to Tower City and a bus up Euclid to my classes! I wish we had that in Columbus!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Been to Cleveland before but it had been awhile. It has a great set of downtown buildings for sure.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm surprised to see Downtown Cleveland still retain a good chunk of old buildings. There seems to be blocks and blocks of them. That really caught me by surprise, downtown looks great. I'd say it does a better job at that than Cincinnati, without a doubt. This is definitely the best Cleveland thread out there, that I've seen at least. If you have anymore, please post away!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cleveland State University, Euclid Avenue.




























^^ Trinity Episcopal Cathedral and Viking Hall on the right.



















^^ Fenn Tower



















^^ Parker Hannifin Administration Centerand Parker Hannifin Hall.



















^^ College of Education building










^^ Mather's Mansion










Student Center and Rhodes Tower










Viking Hall.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Goodrich/Kirtland Park a.k.a. Midtown

Randon midtown*




















masonic auditorium, Euclid Avenue @ East 36th Street










St. Paul's Shrine, Euclid Avenue and East 40th Street


Next Stop, University Circle and Rockefeller Park/ Cultural Gardens


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Cleveland University is beautiful!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Cleveland University is beautiful!


Glad you liked it!.

*University Circle, May 24th, 2010. Part One

University Circle is the cultural, educational, and medical center of Greater Cleveland, and is located on the east side of Cleveland, Ohio. University Circle occupies approximately 550 acres (2.2 km²) around the campus of Case Western Reserve University and the adjacent Wade Park Oval. It borders Cleveland's Little Italy, home to many private art galleries and restaurants, as well as the neighborhoods of Hough, Glenville, Buckeye-Shaker, and Fairfax (also known as Midtown).

University Circle is a major source of employment in the Cleveland area, currently providing more than 30,000 jobs in a variety of fields. Over 13,000 undergraduate, graduate, and professional students attend area institutions, and approximately 2.5 million people visit the Circle each year. University Circle Incorporated, a not-for-profit corporation established in 1957, fulfills many administrative and quasi-governmental functions for the area, including security, transportation administration, and marketing. Nearly 50 cultural, medical, educational, religious, and social service institutions are based in the University Circle area, the largest of which is Case Western Reserve University.


Institutions

University Circle houses a large number of allied and independent institutions, most of which are members of University Circle Incorporated. The Cleveland Museum of Art, a world-renowned art museum situated in front of Wade Lagoon, is currently undertaking a massive expansion project that will more than double its exhibit space. The Cleveland Museum of Natural History is located in the Circle as well. Severance Hall is home to the Cleveland Orchestra, one of the United States' Big Five orchestras. The Cleveland Botanical Garden includes a greenhouse offering two ecosystems: Madagascar desert and Costa Rica cloud forest. The Cleveland Institute of Art, Cleveland Cinematheque, and Sculpture Center are located in the Circle. Case Medical Center is one of the nation's premier cancer hospitals and is closely affiliated with Case Western Reserve University. The Louis Stokes Veteran's Administration Medical Center is another medical institution in the area. The Ohio College of Podiatric Medicine is currently located in the Circle, but will soon move to suburban Independence. The Cleveland Institute of Music and the Cleveland Music School Settlement are also located here. The Circle is home to a variety of smaller museums as well, such as The Western Reserve Historical Society and Crawford Auto-Aviation Museum, the Children's Museum of Cleveland and the Dittrick Museum of Medical History.

Located nearby are a number of other museums, places of worship, and specialty health care facilities, including the Cleveland Clinic and the Cleveland Play House.

Transportation

The Circle area is served by public transportation, including a stop on the RTA's Red Line. The CircleLink shuttle service (colloquially known as the "Greenie") provides free public transportation within University Circle. On October 24, 2008, the RTA HealthLine began operation, introducing bus rapid transit along Euclid Avenue from Public Square to Louis Stokes Station at Windermere in East Cleveland. University Circle is a major destination on the line, and Euclid Avenue was rebuilt during construction, with the installation of public art, new lighting, and sidewalks along the entire length of the HealthLine.

Uptown project

In the spring of 2006, Charter One Bank announced its $150,000,000 "UPtown Initiative". The UPtown Initiative will earmark $100 million in funding for economic development, including financing for the large amount of research, medicine, and technology industries in the area. This funding will be used to create jobs and spur further investment in the circle and areas around it. The other $50 million in funds will be used to upgrade, renovate, and build new housing in the Circle and surrounding neighborhoods. Portions of the funding are earmarked for local retail and other amenities of a successful urban district.

In addition to this investment, Case Western Reserve University, Zaremba Homes, and MRN Ltd have announced a partnernship to develop a new urban "uptown" district within University Circle, to be centered on the "triangle" at the corner of Euclid, Ford, and Mayfield. Anchored by the Museum of Contemporary Art Cleveland, which will be moving to the area as part of the project, the university envisions a $120 million development that will include restaurants, bars, entertainment venues, fashion and specialty clothing stores, general retail, and over 400 units of housing and office space. The current apartment towers of the Triangle development will remain. It will also be the new home of the university's bookstore.

Future plans

There are a large number of future plans for producing growth in the University Circle area. Case Western Reserve University is involved with a large amount of planning in the area, including the creation of a large medical and technological research center, known as the "West Quad", which is to be built on the campus of the former Mt. Sinai Hospital. Future plans for the area include large apartment and condominium towers, and other housing for residents, with projections of 20,000 people living within the University Circle area.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_Circle





























^^ Wade Lagoon and Serverance Hall.










^^ Epworth Euclid Methodist Church. Constructed in 1926. Begun by Bertram Goodhue and completed under the Cleveland firm of walker and weeks.



























































































^^ Severance Hall on the corner of Euclid and East Blvd.










^^ Looking up Euclid Avenue



























































































Cleveland Museum of Art



















Next stop, front lawn of the Cleveland Museum of Art and it's lovely fountain. After that, the Cultural Gardens (The Chinese Cultural Garden will be first!)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*University Circle, May 24th, 2010. Part Two*

Cleveland Museum of Art

































































































































































































































































































^^ Cleveland Institue of Art














































Next Stop, the Chinese Cultural Garden..........


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part One.

Chinese Cultural Garden.*










^^ *The Chinese Cultural Garden (some visible on the far left) and Temple Tifereth Israel. Built in 1923 and designed by Boston architect Charles Greco. It served as the main temple until the opening of yje Pepper Pike branch in 1969. I did a paper for on it for one of my urban classes at CSU. Very interesting building!*































































































































More to come tomorrow!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Two.

Irish Cultural Garden.*











^^ Walking down MLK towards the Wade Park Avenue Bridge



















^^ Superior Avenue Bridge over MLK


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

gorgeous. i love Cleveland. Well, too many photos on the first page!! Anyway, I too was wondering.. is there ever many people walking around in the city? Why don't they seem to? Is it dangerous?? What's the deal?

So, I see those cafes downtown.. so there must be people ON the street to get to that cafe but I don't see them! How do those businesses manage? Do people cycle?

(Again, too many freakin pics... 4 or 5 almost exactly the SAME pics of the fountain!)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fox1 said:


> gorgeous. i love Cleveland. Well, too many photos on the first page!! Anyway, I too was wondering.. is there ever many people walking around in the city? Why don't they seem to? Is it dangerous?? What's the deal?
> 
> So, I see those cafes downtown.. so there must be people ON the street to get to that cafe but I don't see them! How do those businesses manage? Do people cycle?
> 
> (Again, too many freakin pics... 4 or 5 almost exactly the SAME pics of the fountain!)


I'm glad you liked it. But I'm a bit confused. This is photo thread so yeah, you're gonna have LOTS of photos!

Unfortunately, Downtown Cleveland is not the most active or viberant. Generally, you see people on East 9th, along Superior and along Euclid between Playhouse Square and I-90. Also, it depends on the day and the time of day. You wont see alot of people in downtown on a Sunday afternoon around 3:00 p.m. But if you were there at say 10:00 a.m. on Monday, it would be a different story. Especially on Euclid Avenue. But slowly things are getting better Euclid as they add more residents and businesses. Like most Ohio cities, the flight to the burbs has really hurt Cleveland, along with the lose of manufacturing jobs.

Okay, I think you made your point the first time. And no, those are not the same photo, they are different angles. It's such a work of art, I wanted to get as many prospetives as possible. Again, it's a photo thread so you're going to have LOTS of pics from many different angles.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Three.

American Colonial Cultural Garden.*




























(I'm not really sure what the Gettysburg address has to do with Colonial America)










As you can see, there has been alot of vandalism. Many of the plaques and busts are missing through out the gardens. It's all very sad!










Next stop, the American Legion Gardens.....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Four.

American Legion Cultural Garden.*




























Next stop, the Indian Cultural Gardens on MLK.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Five.

Indian Cultural Garden.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Six.

Finnish Cultural Garden.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Seven.

Estonian Cultural Garden.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! what an extensive tour of the University Circle. 
There are lots of impressive buildings and works of arts like 
those marbled sculptures in the fountain and likewise the cultural gardens.
thanks Chad for the effort.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! what an extensive tour of the University Circle.
> There are lots of impressive buildings and works of arts like
> those marbled sculptures in the fountain and likewise the cultural gardens.
> thanks Chad for the effort.



Thanks, I'm happy to hear you enjoyed the tour!

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Eight.

Hungarian Cultural Garden.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Nine.

British Cultural Garden.*



















































































Next stop, the Hebrew Cultural Gardens on East Blvd!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland Cultural Gardens. Part Ten.

Hebrew Cultural Garden.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks! 

Ohio City.

Wendy Park, Coast Gaurd Station, and Downtown.





































^^ Looking up the coast to the Westside and Lakewood beyond!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love the downtown pics!


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

Very interesting pics Chad!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part One.*

We begin on Kenilworth Avenue, across from Lincoln Park.

Ukrianian Museum and Archives




























Intersection of Kenilworth Avenue and West 11th Street. I believe the "Christmas Story" house is on 11th.





































Lemko Building, intersection of West 11th Street and Literary Road










Homes on West 11th Street



















Spanish Assembly of God. Formerly St. Vladimir Ukrianian Orthodox Church.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Two.*

West 11th Street





































Lincoln Park














































Starkweather Avenue



















Old Bathhouse


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Three.*

West 14th Street

Pilgram Congregational Church. Built in 1893.










St. George Antiochian Orthodox Church. Formerly Lincoln Park Methodist Episcopal Church. Built in 1892.



















Looking down West 14th Street. On the left you can see the Cleveland Baptist Temple. Formally Emmanuel Evangelical United Brethren. Built in 1910.



















Zion United Church of Christ. Formally United German Evangelical Protestant Church. Built in 1884.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice collection of houses of worship.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice set of photos.....thanks.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll! More to come later!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Four.*





































Starkweather Avenue.



















St. Theodsius Russian Orthodox Cathedral. Built in 1911.














































New construction.



















The Flats



















St. Olga Avenue



















West 7th Street


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cleveland looks very nice, please post more.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ It can be. Tremont is a pretty nice neighborhood.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Five.*

Starkweather Avenue.



















Professor Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Six.*

S. John Cantius. Built for the glory of God and a monument to the community which constructed it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great photos of a pretty and greatly underrated city!! :applause:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks Bud! It was great hanging out a few weeks ago!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Seven.*

Literary Road





































West 11th Avenue.










West 14th Avenue.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tremont. June 29th, 2011. Part Eight.*

Kenilworth Avenue.

Holy Ghost Byzantine Catholic Church. Built in 1910. Built for the Ruthenian Comminty.



















West 14th Street.



















St. Augustine Catholic Church. Formerly Pligram Congregational Church. Built in 1864.










Howard Avenue and West 14th Street.










West 14th Street.



















Cleveland Baptist Temple. Formerly Emanuel Evangelical United Brethren Church. Built in 1910.










Lincoln Park









































































Next stop, Detroit Shoreway


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Detroit Shoreway. Part One.*

West 65th Street

St. Helena Romanian Catholic Church. Built in 1906










West 65th Street and Detroit Avenue










In the distance is Holy Resurrection Russian Orthodox Church. Formerly St. Mary Romanian Orthodox Church. Built in 1905










West 65th Street. The renovated Capital Theater










Detroit Avenue




























Apartment building on the corner of West 64th Street and Detroit Avenue.










Detroit Avenue. Holy Resurrection Russian Orthodox Church. Formerly St. Mary Romanian Orthodox Church. Built in 1905


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

The heritage buildings are stunning ! such a shame that we don't build like that anymore - thanks for sharing mate :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012. *


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Spectacular downtown shot on your last picture of your latest update! Makes me want to swing by Cleveland just to see the buildings and history. I'd love to see even more shots of Cleveland's buildings from another vantage point (like an overview perhaps)! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks bud!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012. *

*Erie Street Cemetery*




























^^ I honestly believe their is a special place in hell for those to defile the final resting place of others!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely, I like those bits of history I can imagine the liveliness of this place in the 19th century.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel really sorry to see some busts inside the cemetery vandalized and destroyed by some hooligans or those who want to provoke trouble because it seems like they do not show any respect to those who are buried in it. For me, it is like robbing the soul of a dead person, and it is extremely disgraceful and unacceptable to see. Sometimes, those people should be given a tough lesson because what they've done is not only they've defaced a person's tombstone, but also trying to steal a person's and families' memories altogether. For me, I think those tombstones should either be repaired or replaced so that those can be remembered properly by their families at least once a year.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice update and I can't say anything more on those lovely buildings but the Erie Street Cemetery isn't that eerie at all but definitely a very old one. as there are seemingly lots of empty spaces, did whoever-in-charge disallow entombment of new ones?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice update and I can't say anything more on those lovely buildings but the Erie Street Cemetery isn't that eerie at all but definitely a very old one. as there are seemingly lots of empty spaces, did whoever-in-charge disallow entombment of new ones?


Yeah, I think it's full. Of course it's hard to tell because so many of the headstones have been destroyed over the years. Sadly, it's open during game days at Jacobs Field and so you get drunk A-holes litering and damaging the headstones. I think it should be closed during game days personally!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I truly love your latest collection of downtown pics, indeed. Such building styles represent the richness of architectural designs Cleveland's structures have to offer, and I find it most fascinating that a Greek-style columned building with a dome blends in harmoniously with the more modern designs of buildings, making it a unique city to visit. Splendid shots, bud! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool city I love it.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Playhouse Square_




























_Euclid Avenue_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Cleveland State University. Inside Trinity Cathedral_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Cleveland State University. _

_Euclid Avenue_




























_Prospect Avenue_
































































Back to Euclid























































_Chester Avenue_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Paine Avenue_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Superior Avenue_














































Below is the Cleveland Plain Dealer Newspaper. The Largest Newspaper in Northeast Ohio and maybe the state.




































































































Back to CSU



















Next stop University Circle


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Chad, you've impressed me with so many wonderful pictures that, what else can I say? So many spectacular images!

The cathedral at Cleveland State looks really nostalgic to me that it is, indeed, a handsomely-built church with those lovely stained glass windows, marble steps and baptismal area, and the intricate carvings of saints remind me of those found in European churches. The campus itself makes me want to walk around, with its wide streets, lots of low- and mid-rise buildings, and hidden architectural gems in its older structures. And I notice something: there are quite a lot of dorms close to campus... Like buildings are within a block or two away, making it convenient for students to get to class on time everyday while enjoying the city's attractions.

Comparing Paine Avenue versus University Avenue, my biggest discovery — and question — lies in "what are those long, thin buildings doing in an otherwise modernistic city?" On Paine Avenue, are those long, thin buildings apartments (or residential areas in general)? I suspect that those buildings are not really offices because the windows are non-descript, and that there are a few businesses close-by (but not really on the buildings). University Avenue, on the other hand, looks more of a commercial corridor in itself, similar to downtown Cleveland, with Charter One being the most splendid building of the bunch because of its modern look. Also, the Plain Dealer building looks wonderful as well: it's architectural design looks much better and more open than the largest newspaper company here in the Bay Area, the San Francisco Chronicle. And that church on University & E 17th looks pretty awesome too... It looks much simpler and more neutral than the grandiose cathedral at CSU.

Fantastic images yet again, bud! All I can tell you is job well done on Cleveland! :applause:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Chad, you've impressed me with so many wonderful pictures that, what else can I say? So many spectacular images!
> 
> The cathedral at Cleveland State looks really nostalgic to me that it is, indeed, a handsomely-built church with those lovely stained glass windows, marble steps and baptismal area, and the intricate carvings of saints remind me of those found in European churches. The campus itself makes me want to walk around, with its wide streets, lots of low- and mid-rise buildings, and hidden architectural gems in its older structures. And I notice something: there are quite a lot of dorms close to campus... Like buildings are within a block or two away, making it convenient for students to get to class on time everyday while enjoying the city's attractions.
> 
> ...


Sadly yes, they are apartments. It's called Reserve Square and they are I believe some of the most attractive buildings in the city. And they are WAY over priced!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_University Circle_

Intersection of Euclive Avenue and Mayfield Road 

Below is the new MOCA (Museum of Comtemporary Art)










Walking up Mayfield to Little Italy 














































Next, Little Italy


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Cleveland's MOCA looks very strikingly über-modern, and its unique shape really fits its name as a fast-emerging art museum. I sense that the exterior is not made of glass at all (although its walls provide shadows and reflections to vehicles passing through the structure); I then wonder what it's made of because that brick design adds to the classiness and coolness of the structure. On top of it, on your fourth pic (with a Mayfield street sign), what are those white and grey buildings with just a bunch of vertical and horizontal lines that are inserted nearly at random? I'll tell you: your threads just provokes more questions than answers, and I'd say that Cleveland is indeed a very art-friendly city. Lovely! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Little Italy_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I sense that the rendition of Little Italy in Cincinnati looks very different from the Little Italy in San Francisco... I could point out the differences very easily (structures, road widths, and the wonderful mural that depicts the story of Italians in the United States), but I can sense quite a lot of similarities too, including outdoor seating (patio) for restaurants and bars, a splendid church, and of course, a statue of Christopher Columbus. I really like the fact that despite the triangular-roofed buildings that seem to be a theme, those businesses thrive for a long time, with plenty of regular customers dining and relaxing while watching other people and vehicles pass by, and I sense that Brescia holds something special for Cincinnati: are those two sister cities or is it just that the gate was donated by the City of Brescia in Italy?

Fabulous shots yet again! Makes me want to head back to Little Italy in my own patch! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new shots from Cleveland, Chad


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

That neighbourhood is so quaint, I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Little Italy looks charming and delightful.

I love university campuses; they often provide one of the nicest areas of a city - architecturally and otherwise: the presence of students and their youthful energy is exciting.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Little Italy looks charming and delightful.
> 
> I love university campuses; they often provide one of the nicest areas of a city - architecturally and otherwise: the presence of students and their youthful energy is exciting.


Yeah, Case Western has a lovely campus. I thought about going to school there but quickly changed my mind once I saw the price! lol


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

_Wade Park and Lagoon_









































































^^ In the distance is the Cleveland Museum of Art









































































^^ The park is a very popular place for weddings and wedding photos. I think I saw atleast two wedding parties there in less than an hour!




























^^ Epworth Euclid Methodist Church, a.k.a. The Holy Oil Can!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely Wade Park shots! Makes me think that Cleveland has its own rendition of Central Park in New York or Golden Gate Park in San Francisco, but I'd say that this is a unique public space wherein two different realms of life, the religious (Holy Oil Can!) and the artistic (Cleveland Museum of Art), blend in harmoniously with the peaceful open space, complete with an intricate statue! And I especially love the second to the last shot you've taken with the swimming ducks: what is that building in the background?

As for University Circle, I really sense the traffic flowing through the area... How many hospitals and medical centers are in the area since I noted like two or three? And I can see the HealthLine Bus too... finally something we could talk about because I think that is a Bus Rapid Transit line, true? I also like the convergence of the traditional, modern, and post-modern architecture in one small area alone, and it's great to see those combine near the University. Lovely photo sets again! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Lovely Wade Park shots! Makes me think that Cleveland has its own rendition of Central Park in New York or Golden Gate Park in San Francisco, but I'd say that this is a unique public space wherein two different realms of life, the religious (Holy Oil Can!) and the artistic (Cleveland Museum of Art), blend in harmoniously with the peaceful open space, complete with an intricate statue! And I especially love the second to the last shot you've taken with the swimming ducks: what is that building in the background?
> 
> As for University Circle, I really sense the traffic flowing through the area... How many hospitals and medical centers are in the area since I noted like two or three? And I can see the HealthLine Bus too... finally something we could talk about because I think that is a Bus Rapid Transit line, true? I also like the convergence of the traditional, modern, and post-modern architecture in one small area alone, and it's great to see those combine near the University. Lovely photo sets again! :hug:


I habe no clue what the building is. I think it's part of Case Western Reserve University. Somd administration building I believe. And trust me, it flows, but only if it's not rush hour. Then it becomes a parking lot. There use to be three hospitals, University, Cleveland Clinic, and Mt Sini. Mt. Sini is gone and the land is suppose to be used to expend Case Western. And Yeah, we habe a BRT. It's called the Healthline.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland, Ohio. Sept 30, 2012.*

Wade Park and Lagoon






























































































































































































vv Temple Tifereth Israel. This is one of my favorite houses of worship in the city!
































































Back to Case.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wade Park looks utterly delightful!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jane! Yeah, it's one of my favorite spots in the city!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens. 

Apartments along East Blvd.










A once elegant lady. So sad!










vv This one has resently been restored. It wasn't like this the last time I was here!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those apartments look simply wonderful, and I like that apartment with a Greek front entrance! And by the way, your Wade Park and Synagogue pics look magnificent: indeed, those statues look great, even in the winter (I suspect), and the synagogue is pretty large. I wonder how many people visit it for Sabbath services... And its massive dome reminds me of many domed structures I've seen and visited thus far! I'll tell you: Cleveland is slowly becoming one of my favorite cities to visit soon!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens. 


The first photo is the Hebrew Cultural Gardens. The one at the bottom of the hill is the Syrian Gardens.











Walking up East Blvd. Lots of fine homes on this street.










The Syrain Cultural Gardens


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

this is one beautiful city and I'm quite impressed with those white marbled sculptures which were classically done. the BCD sklyine is iconic and I just love those art decos.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Splendid shots of the Cultural Gardens! I never knew that such type of open space exists until you've shown us those brilliant shots, Chad! I couldn't believe how much effort was made in creating such remarkable open spaces that dedicate on the Hebrew and Arab struggles over time, and what's more surprising is that it is built in a very unlikely place like Cleveland... Splendid shots, my friend!

As for the Emerald Necklace, I truly want to see even more of those lovely homes. :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens. 

English Gardens.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice pictures of C Town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always, amazing and very nice updates from Cleveland :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens. 

German Gardens.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks very posh! A nice leafy neighbourhood to live in!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice updates from Cleveland :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely Cleveland. Great tour here! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> Looks very posh! A nice leafy neighbourhood to live in!


Thanks TB. But looks can be deceiving. The ghetto is only blocks away. LOL


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cleveland. Sept 30, 2012*

The Emerald Necklace

Rockefeller Park, East Blvd, and the Cleveland Cultural Gardens. 

Lithuanian Gardens.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very interesting gardens with lots of countries represented....
are there some Asian and South American countries too?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

madonnagirl said:


> very interesting gardens with lots of countries represented....
> are there some Asian and South American countries too?


I don't think there are any South American countries represented. Although that doesn't mean they wont be in the futures. As far as Asian countries go, I know China, Syria, and India are represented. If you look a couple of pages back you should see them. Right now I think they are building the Russian Gardens.


----------



## lancetop (Nov 27, 2005)

Fantastic pics of Cleveland...I always knew Cleveland was great, but these photos even knocked my socks off.

Totally makes me wanna visit.


----------

